# Finished MAN CAVE



## moodman

I've looked at all you guys fine man caves and decided to do one for myself. With the help of my brother in law, I think it turned out great. I enclosed 1/2 of my 2 car garage and made the other 1/2 a shop area. We never park in there anyways. Here are pics.!!!!!


----------



## Rick3060

That looks awsome! Is that wood tiles?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Really like those bobcats!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Nice looking room. I really like all those cats. I've got to get me one of those Fox Squirrels.


----------



## moodman

Rick3060 said:


> That looks awsome! Is that wood tiles?




Not wood tiles, it looks like that from how I had the wood stacked. Its rough cut pine.


----------



## chadeugene

What a great cave!


----------



## polkmarine

Man... That's an awesome man cave! Can't wait to make mine!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sweeeeeeet !!!


----------



## preacherac

i love it! great work and trophies...

AC


----------



## Lukikus2

preacherac said:


> i love it! great work and trophies...
> 
> AC



X 2 Love the bobcat in the growling/attack pose.


----------



## pstrahin

Mighty fine!!


----------



## Rhyno Footer

thats awesome!!


----------



## Milkman

Awesome !!!


----------



## gdaagent

WOW! I wanna come over and just hang out. I'll bring the beer.


----------



## T-N-T

Only missing a mini fridge from what i see!  Easy to install one of those though!  Way to go


----------



## moodman

TopherAndTick said:


> Only missing a mini fridge from what i see!  Easy to install one of those though!  Way to go



Got the full size fridge next door over in my shop!!!!


----------



## T-N-T

moodman said:


> Got the full size fridge next door over in my shop!!!!



Well then,  seems all is order there,  simple perfection.


----------



## moodman

Thanks guys!


----------



## ducklife

looks awsome man. you done a good job on it


----------



## pdsniper

Wow that is very nice and you have some nice Bucks hanging on the walls as well


----------



## Paymaster

Very nice indeed! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinydaniel78

Cool bobcat mounts


----------



## John I. Shore

Beautiful hang out there.  Good job.

John I.


----------



## fishnfool

Nice!


----------



## Crickett

That's awesome!


----------



## riprap

Very nice. What you got on the ceiling?


----------



## moodman

riprap said:


> Very nice. What you got on the ceiling?



Its a paint called black bean soup. I primered the whole area and sprayed everything in it. It turned out awesome!


----------



## Crickett

Love the coffee table! Did you do that?


----------



## maughdr

I'm jealous. Awesome man cave


----------



## centerc

Sweet


----------



## Yellowshell

Awesome!


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Every man needs one of those...great job.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

I have a gun room,but my wife keeps throwing her crap in it,been married 20 yrs, so no...I don't tell her to stop it,(its why i've been married 20 yrs.)


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Looks good.   I like the mounts


----------



## Poleclimber15

*Sweet!!!*

Man, I really like that.  Wouldn't mind know the details...size and what you did to the shop area too


----------



## TROUT HOUND

Real nice.  I like the bobcat.


----------



## jpatton

awesome job


----------

